# Odd '36 Colson coincidence....or Ancient Alien Intervention?



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Through a tip by a Cabe member, some sleuthing and another kind Caber that was more than willing to help a stranger without question, I was able to find a set of elusive 1936 Colson deep chrome fenders for my LWB Completely Equipped Motorbike. The bike popped up on CL with no contact info, but by tracking down other items for sale by the blue shed in the background, I was able to put a local Caber in touch with the seller. After a few days of missed connections, it was finally safe & in possession. It's by no means a complete bike, but I believe by putting it together with my bike, I can have a pretty nice representation of what it once was.

The bike is still soaking in WD40, hopefully shipping out this week sometime, but I have plenty of pics from the listed as well as the pickup & disassembly. It's really only a frameset & fenders with what looks like a Hawthorne crankset. I figured it had been swapped in at one time, but then I remember another similar Colson with one rear deep chrome fender that was posted here a while back. I searched for the thread, found the bike, and what do you know....the same Hawthorne crankset! WTH?? Coincidence? Maybe a hardware store or bike shop used these cranksets on all their bikes?? Alien intervention???? Seriously, what are the odds that _two_ 1936 LWB Colson Completely Equipped Motorbikes with rarely seen deep chrome fenders _both_ have the _same_ crankset???? Has anyone else seen another? Possibly have any info? I'm baffled. It must be....from another world...

The bike I've purchased:










Another Colson Moto that was posted a while back:















@fatbike
@sm2501
@geosbike
@Krakatoa 
@Schwinn1776


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Few pics after pick up. Luckily the seller was able to find the front fender! Unfortunately that's probably all that I'll get since the bike came out of a barn in Wisconsin that's been cleaned out. Story is tons of stuff was scrapped, most likely including the tank,guard and rear carrier


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

So I'm thinking I can put together a pretty rare bike using the frameset and fenders off this new acquisition along with the tank, carrier and other bits from the '36 Motorbike I picked up at a local swap a few years back. The frame has been repaired in several spots, so this finding this new Colson has just moved this project ahead a bit further.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Catalog pics for this model.




Note the mention of stainless and chromium fenders available at extra cost. Now to find a set of stainless fenders!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

Meh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Meh!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

There's a brave new world out there son.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 829183 There's a brave new world out there son.



Reported


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2018)

It was only at "small additional cost"--should be a lot of them out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2018)

This thread is entertaining...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> This thread is entertaining...



Shoo you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> It was only at "small additional cost"--should be a lot of them out there! V/r Shawn



You would think so, but being a Depression Era bike, I'm not sure many of these bikes were sold, much less with this option. I've only seen these two, not to say there aren't others out there.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2018)

See an odd part on a Schwinn...."Oh Schwinn did odd stuff"...See an odd part on a Colson...and fordmike loses his mind!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> See an odd part on a Schwinn...."Oh Schwinn did odd stuff"...See an odd part on a Colson...and fordmike loses his mind!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Reported




That's what I keep hearing on the news all the time, but I ignore it and turn up the radio.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

MorganB said:


> Anybody have any information on this Featherstone Co "Duchess" 1898?
> 
> View attachment 829243
> 
> ...



Very nice bike, but it has nothing to do with this thread. Try posting in the pre-33 section.

https://thecabe.com/forum/index/antique-bicycles-pre-1933.8/


----------



## kreika (Jun 25, 2018)

Do you have a full pic of the chainring? I see a straight shot and just a bit of it in another. Inquiring minds like me want to know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You would think so, but being a Depression Era bike, I'm not sure many of these bikes were sold, much less with this option. I've only seen these two, not to say there aren't others out there.



That was supposed to be sarcastic font Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Another thing I found strange about this bike is the crescent-shaped cutout in the rear fender to clearance the guard. I have a painted fender set that's the same, while my 36 & my girl's have a standard cutout.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2018)

I bet if this was a stinkin Schwinn this thread wouldn't have died...


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 13, 2018)

Perhaps a picture of the sprocket might help.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2018)

Those ancient aliens were kluge-crazy. Cheap too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Perhaps a picture of the sprocket might help.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Bumpo


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 29, 2019)

That sprocket just looks wrong to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> That sprocket just looks wrong to me.



Well yeah...but what are the odds??


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Well yeah...but what are the odds??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2019)

To me the chainrings on both these bikes look early-mid 30's Hawthorne. Pics for reference.


----------

